# Idolomantis Diabolica



## chinomathboy (Sep 20, 2005)

Just curious, how aggressive are your Idolomantis Diabolica? Mine aren't very aggressive at all. In fact, they missed snatching up the prey alot of the time. Well, they just hatched 3 days ago... Any thoughts? They do drink plenty of water...

I am selling a few locally in baltimore MD. They do seem more fragile than the other species I am keeping, so no shipping.


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi

I live in Baltimore and have been interested in this species for some time. Where would you happen to sell these mantids? Please PM me for the price or any other information.

Thank You


----------



## DMJ (Sep 20, 2005)

Mines were aggressive as heck and ate every chance they had and ate a lot!


----------



## Ian (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah, mine to. They dont tackle very large prey...but they wuld certainly follow the smaller stuff until they got it. What temp are yours at chinomathboy? And, how often do you spray them?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## chinomathboy (Sep 21, 2005)

I keep mine at 86F, and I spray once a day. They are getting more aggressive now. :lol: They are only a few days old, I guess that's the reason. These were hatched from an ootheca I purchased... 5 more hatched out last night, I am glad I didn't throw away the ootheca after the the first batch of hatchlings... :wink: I am going to borrow a digital camera, and try to take some pic...


----------



## chinomathboy (Sep 28, 2005)

Here are two pic of them hatching...

I have some available for trading and sale. Contact me for more info...


----------

